# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  استفاده از Translate.Google

## earse+erse

سلام به این فکر افتاده بودم که اگه بشه از طریق برنامه ها مون به مترجم گوگل وصل بشیم و تو اون فایل آپلود کنیم و ترجمه رو برگردونیم چه فدر خوب میشه.

نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

آره اگه مي شد خيلي خوب مي شد
فعلا كه به صورت تعاملي با كاربر هست ولي اگر گوگل سيستم ترجمشو به صورت وب سرويس دربياره به راحتي مي شه باهاش كار كرد

----------

